# Kingwood, WV - 2 Fs Seized 4 Neglect - URGENT



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

At Preston Co AS in WV Preston County (WV) Animal Shelter

They sent pics as attachments, can someone tell me how to post them here?

Received this from one of the staff there:


Hello rescues,

These two German Shepherd females are both about 3 years old and impounded at Preston County Animal Shelter in northcentral WV, 2-1/2 hrs. from Hagerstown, MD; 2 hours from Pittsburgh, PA. They have just gone up for adoption but have been at the shelter for a while because they were seized for neglect a few weeks ago but were just relinquished to county custody today. Now they are urgent because the shelter has strays coming in right and left; they need adopters or rescues ASAP.

Both are purebred GSD's. The darker one is looking up in the photo so that you can't tell from her face, but she also is purebred GSD. Both are friendly with people; neither seems to want to share their space with other adult dogs (including each other), though the light colored one seems to like puppies. Both have had a litter or miscarriage recently (which may explain the protective behavior) and both need to be spayed and need all vaccinations.

Please reply and call the shelter at 304-329-3461 if interested in either or both of these beautiful girls. 

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU DO.

Sherry Binion
Kingwood, WV


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zoey??
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 10-0420 Zoey: Petfinder


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Abby??

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 10-0431 Abby: Petfinder


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ZOEY ADOPTED!

Abyy listing gone


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Doesn't sound good for Abby - RIP if you have gone to the Bridge sweet one.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

